# FreeBSD 10.2 CD gives error can't load 'kernel'



## |||||||||| (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD dual boot with Windows 7, I downloaded FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso and burned it to a CD, but when I boot from the CD I get the error


```
/
can't load 'kernel'
```

I tried booting the same .iso in a virtual machine and it worked fine, so there was no problem with the download. I also tried using two different CDs but neither worked. I've tried issuing commands such as ls to see if I could access any directories but no files are found any directories I try. 

Anyone know what could cause something like this?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2015)

Bad CD-drive perhaps? Have you tried the memstick images and booting from USB?


----------



## |||||||||| (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't have a USB here I can use, but I'll try that tomorrow. I don't think it's the CD-drive though because I installed software from a CD just a few days ago with no trouble.


----------

